# Back pain and horse riding



## drlesbailey

I am currently writing articles re horse riders and associated back pain suffered due to riding.
I would appreciate your experiences, adding, for example,if the pain was there before you started riding, how riding exacerbates it, and treatments you use for the pain.
The pain could be lower back pain, mid back pain or / and neck symptoms.
Thank you very much.
Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd, DO, Acopm, Apta


----------



## poppy1356

Riding correctly helps reduce my back pain. I was in a car accident 3 years ago and couldn't ride until almost 2 years later. I have 3 herniated discs in my lower back along with a separation in my spine about midway. I rode for 10 years prior to the accident and they believe the only reason my back didn't break was due to the strong muscles around my spine which came from riding. 

I had extensive pain in my back up until I took up riding again. It has reduced my pain to very rare now. It helped strengthen my inner core muscles better than any physical therapy. 

So while this is the opposite info you wanted, I had to chip in since riding is how I get pain relief.


----------



## drlesbailey

Actually, thats the kind of news I like.
Glad you found the relief by your hobby rather than treatment.
All the very best to you.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## corgi

I ended up with compression fractures at T6 and T8 in 2009 from a horseback riding accident. (Not my fault nor the horse's fault...just a freak accident)

I was told by my doctor that I could not ride again until I was pain free. I waited 4 months and decided I was never going to be pain free and started riding again.

Immediately, the pain began to subside. I attribute it to having good posture while in the saddle, being totally relaxed, and also that riding relieves the tension and stress which seems to always settle into the area of my injury.( between the shoulder blades)

The pain returns if a week or so goes by without riding. I am never in pain while I ride. It is my therapy.


----------



## walkinthewalk

I am 65 and have been on a horse since I was two.

My penchant for re-schooling Widowmakers, for many years, cost me dearly as I now have Grade III Spondylolisthesis.

I started riding Tennessee Walkers 22+ years ago in order to keep riding - and I was told by PT's at that point to stop riding because one wrong fall could put me in a wheel chair permanently - lol I know it's not funny but gaited horses did buy me 20-some more years of trail riding

I am no longer able to ride 4 - 6 hours daily but can still take an occasional sissy hack down to the end of my road and back; about 4 miles roundtrip

I will not have back surgery so rely on Excedrin Extra Strength and prescription Lidoderm patches. I have been told by both PT's and chiros to "keep on keepin' on" at the barn so I don't lose muscle mass, as that is about all that is left back there. I still muck stalls daily and only gave up trimming everyone's hooves two months ago.

Having a high tolerance for pain also helps I think most died-in-the-wool riders acquire high levels of pain tolerance because we don't want to give up riding until that proverbial "last dog is hung"


----------



## 5kiddos

At 42 I just started riding lessons this year. I was hesitant because of my lower back issues. At the recommendation of a friend, I took up english lessons as it definitely strengthens my core, which is exactly what physical therapists and doctors have said would help my case. My back has actually not gone out since I started riding, and I haven't experienced any soreness or pain after riding. 
It is also motivating me to get into better shape and work on my flexibility and stretching. I want to become a better rider and I have tons of fun doing it!


----------



## drlesbailey

*Thanks you guys*

I am finding your comments VERY useful for my article.
Thank you all so much.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## kiwi79

Interesting post! I have always had minor back issues but over the last 6 months have developed lower back pain which has been quite debilitating. I think the main culprit is mucking out and bending over to pick up the dogs stick to throw, have gotten to the point where I have to squat down and muck out with my hands (with gloves on!) to take the strain off my back. Lots of stretching has helped and while it can be painful when I ride it really makes me focus on my posture and usually it feels better the day after a ride. Went to a chiropractor and its actually due to having very tight thigh/butt muscles :wink: so when I bend over I overstretch my back to compensate, quite interesting to learn how muscles can affect others.
My wheat bag is my best friend, I use it almost all day at work while sitting at my desk - the constant heat works wonders.


----------



## drlesbailey

Its amazing how heat can be useful for muscle pain, yet it is classed as somewhat old fashioned in the physical therapies field.
I use infra red lamps in my clinic which my patients find useful, especially pre manipulation or in conditions where weather is an exacerbating factor.
You could get your own one quite cheaply from ebay, and as you find heat is a useful adjunct, this would be a good investment.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Clava

I have a back that "goes" every now and then and means a week of extreme pain and walking bent over. Sadly when my back is fine I forget to take specal care (I naturally enjoy being active) and this time moving some gravel in a wheel barrow has led to me being in pain again and slightly lower in the back than usual. After a week I did try a gentle hack but felt it still wasn't right yet so I'm not riding at the moment. I do believe that core stability strength is the way to go to protect my back and I think my Mary Wanless style Ride With your Mind lessons help (as they concentrate on core strength).


----------



## drlesbailey

Im quite overwhelmed with the interest in this post from you all.
Here are a few links you may find helpful.
Dr Les Bailey phd,Do, Acopm,Apta, gives a view of what constitutes an effective treatment. | PRLog
HYPERMOBILITY SYNDROME by Dr Les Bailey, Woodmansterne, Banstead, Dr Les Bailey phd,DO,acopm,apta | PRLog
Using Mc Timoney chiropractic technique in physical therapy by Dr Les Bailey phd | PRLog
http:/www.drlesbailey.com

I hope you find these of interest.
I will reply individually to some of your posts later today!!
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## drlesbailey

Have you considered a visit to a good local osteopath or chiropractor?
This sounds like the type of case that would respond well.
I wish you all the best with this.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Muppetgirl

I have a twisted spine and pelvis. Recently I have been seeing a chiropractor.....wow what a difference it has made. It was very uncomfortable during some of the treatments but it has helped a lot.

I find that if the ride is tense, I get sore shoulders and neck. And I also find that riding a sitting trot really hurts my lower back, which I don't notice when I'm not riding. It seems that riding will suddenly make me notice how crooked or bad my back is.....will be revisiting the chiro in the new year.

I also use ice when my back is sore, it offers the most relief. I also take Robax when the pain is bad.


----------



## drlesbailey

Muppetgirl said:


> I have a twisted spine and pelvis. Recently I have been seeing a chiropractor.....wow what a difference it has made. It was very uncomfortable during some of the treatments but it has helped a lot.
> 
> I find that if the ride is tense, I get sore shoulders and neck. And I also find that riding a sitting trot really hurts my lower back, which I don't notice when I'm not riding. It seems that riding will suddenly make me notice how crooked or bad my back is.....will be revisiting the chiro in the new year.
> 
> I also use ice when my back is sore, it offers the most relief. I also take Robax when the pain is bad.


Its good to hear that the treatment is helping you so much.
Have you tried hot/cold rather than just cold? its 5 minutes hot followed by 5 minutes cold, and repeat as often as time allows.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

My pain is not caused by riding. The only pain I get while riding is fatigue of my upper back muscles. For quite a few years now, my back muscles (all of them) spasm and tighten. They pull my spine out of alignment. My back has to be popped to get any relief and the relief only lasts a matter of minutes. Ive seen a chiro. Then I hurt myself at work somehow (I picked up a 2 pound box and was in pain). I could barely walk. I had shooting pain around my SI. Every morning I am very stiff. Sometimes it lasts all day. I went to PT after I got hurt and he said I had hyperlordosis. But it is not true hyperlordosis because I come out of it when I bend over. He had me doing core exercises and stretching for 12 weeks. But none of that ever relieved the pain. The only thing that relieved it was popping my back. I am thinking about seeing a chiro every 2 weeks and getting adjusted and decompressed. It doesnt hurt to ride but sometimes I feel stiff afterwards. I also have a numb spot on my shoulder. But it starts burning around it when my muscles start fatiguing. So I am kind of neutral I guess. I believe riding is a great therapy, but I cant seem to find the happy medium between upper back fatigue and not doing anything. :/


----------



## elleng0728

I had a pinched nerve several years ago which has caused my back to go out periodically. Recently I switched saddles to a more close contact dressage saddle which caused some severe sciatica. I have been helped by an osteopath and also accupuncturist and am starting to gain the strength back on my left side which was the side that was affected.


----------



## Clava

drlesbailey said:


> Have you considered a visit to a good local osteopath or chiropractor?
> This sounds like the type of case that would respond well.
> I wish you all the best with this.
> Dr Les Bailey


I keep meaning to, but when it really hurts I don't want to go anywhere and when fine I put it off - stupid I know.:-|


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> My pain is not caused by riding. The only pain I get while riding is fatigue of my upper back muscles. For quite a few years now, my back muscles (all of them) spasm and tighten. They pull my spine out of alignment. My back has to be popped to get any relief and the relief only lasts a matter of minutes. Ive seen a chiro. Then I hurt myself at work somehow (I picked up a 2 pound box and was in pain). I could barely walk. I had shooting pain around my SI. Every morning I am very stiff. Sometimes it lasts all day. I went to PT after I got hurt and he said I had hyperlordosis. But it is not true hyperlordosis because I come out of it when I bend over. He had me doing core exercises and stretching for 12 weeks. But none of that ever relieved the pain. The only thing that relieved it was popping my back. I am thinking about seeing a chiro every 2 weeks and getting adjusted and decompressed. It doesnt hurt to ride but sometimes I feel stiff afterwards. I also have a numb spot on my shoulder. But it starts burning around it when my muscles start fatiguing. So I am kind of neutral I guess. I believe riding is a great therapy, but I cant seem to find the happy medium between upper back fatigue and not doing anything. :/


It sounds as if perhaps you need a practitioner that does deep tissue massage after the manipulation to remove the muscle spasm after the adjustment.
This is something I have always done, although its hard work, so not many chiro,s or osteopaths do it anymore:-(
It gets a bit pricey to use a seperate massage practitioner, so I would advise to find one who offers the whole package?
As for the hyperlordosis, this can be environmental rather than permanent, so it would straighten upon bending ( this is how we test whether a scoliosis/lordosis/kyphosis is environmental rather than genetic. Genetic would not correct upon bending)
A good programme of manipulation and deep tissue massage will straighten environmental curves in most cases.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## drlesbailey

elleng0728 said:


> I had a pinched nerve several years ago which has caused my back to go out periodically. Recently I switched saddles to a more close contact dressage saddle which caused some severe sciatica. I have been helped by an osteopath and also accupuncturist and am starting to gain the strength back on my left side which was the side that was affected.


Its so often a case of persevering with treatment to allow the osteopath to get the results they want.
And it sounds as if that saddle belongs in the shed or on ebay
All the best with your treatment.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## drlesbailey

Clava said:


> I keep meaning to, but when it really hurts I don't want to go anywhere and when fine I put it off - stupid I know.:-|


The best advice I can give is to just grab the bull by the horns and book in to see a good local osteopath ASAP 
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## bsms

I had my first and only fall thus far a couple of months after I started riding. I landed back first on a rock about 1/3 the size of my fist. Nothing broken, but damage to the soft tissue still causes me pain 4 years later - although it is no where near as bad now! It runs from my right lower back past my hip to the outside of my right thigh.

Riding usually causes the pain to flare up after about 45 minutes. Jogging for 20 minutes will cause it to swell up visibly about an hour later. The 2/week massage therapy I was prescribed for 3 months did nothing to help.

When riding, my lower back remains stiff, and horses tend to drift left when I ride. Mia is the horse I ride most of the time, and I think she has learned to ignore the extra pressure on her right side.


----------



## drlesbailey

bsms said:


> I had my first and only fall thus far a couple of months after I started riding. I landed back first on a rock about 1/3 the size of my fist. Nothing broken, but damage to the soft tissue still causes me pain 4 years later - although it is no where near as bad now! It runs from my right lower back past my hip to the outside of my right thigh.
> 
> Riding usually causes the pain to flare up after about 45 minutes. Jogging for 20 minutes will cause it to swell up visibly about an hour later. The 2/week massage therapy I was prescribed for 3 months did nothing to help.
> 
> When riding, my lower back remains stiff, and horses tend to drift left when I ride. Mia is the horse I ride most of the time, and I think she has learned to ignore the extra pressure on her right side.


This sounds like scar tissue is the culprit here.
Has anyone ever carried out a scan to see the problem?
Im thinking there may be an operative procedure that may produce a favourable outcome?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

drlesbailey said:


> It sounds as if perhaps you need a practitioner that does deep tissue massage after the manipulation to remove the muscle spasm after the adjustment.
> This is something I have always done, although its hard work, so not many chiro,s or osteopaths do it anymore:-(
> It gets a bit pricey to use a seperate massage practitioner, so I would advise to find one who offers the whole package?
> As for the hyperlordosis, this can be environmental rather than permanent, so it would straighten upon bending ( this is how we test whether a scoliosis/lordosis/kyphosis is environmental rather than genetic. Genetic would not correct upon bending)
> A good programme of manipulation and deep tissue massage will straighten environmental curves in most cases.
> Dr Les Bailey


I am looking for one. They are hard to find. I just want all of it to go away and be able to ride again pain free (no upper body fatigue).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> I am looking for one. They are hard to find. I just want all of it to go away and be able to ride again pain free (no upper body fatigue).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good ones are hard to find. There are plenty of average ones about!!!
Sometimes you have to try a few until you find one who gets the results you need.
They all work differently, and some approaches suit one patient and not another.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Ray MacDonald

My Physiotherapyst said I have weakness/injury to my SI joint, I have tried to do the exercises she told me to do and I did some massages but the pain hasn't gone away. It is very severe when I do barn work and or just standing and walking around. I have an appt with my doctor to find a chiropractor, do you think that will help?

I have no pain during riding or after riding.


----------



## drlesbailey

Ray MacDonald said:


> My Physiotherapyst said I have weakness/injury to my SI joint, I have tried to do the exercises she told me to do and I did some massages but the pain hasn't gone away. It is very severe when I do barn work and or just standing and walking around. I have an appt with my doctor to find a chiropractor, do you think that will help?
> 
> I have no pain during riding or after riding.


Yes,if its a pelvis problem, an osteopath or chiropractor will yield the best results for you.
It may be a question of finding one who gets the results you want, but dont be afraid to try a few if need be, as all have their own approach.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

It seems like I can't engage my core very well. At pt it was very hard for me to tilt my pelvis into "neutral spine". Pt really didn't help me much. I've always wanted to try massage and decompression therapy. I just feel like my body needs to be reset and start all over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> It seems like I can't engage my core very well. At pt it was very hard for me to tilt my pelvis into "neutral spine". Pt really didn't help me much. I've always wanted to try massage and decompression therapy. I just feel like my body needs to be reset and start all over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


MMMM? New bodies are quite expensive, so the chiropractor idea may be better 
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

Lol I know I have no choice. It'd be neat though. I found a chiro/massage. It's alliance chiropractic massage in watauga. They seem to have some good ideas on here. Maybe I'll give them a call 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> Lol I know I have no choice. It'd be neat though. I found a chiro/massage. It's alliance chiropractic massage in watauga. They seem to have some good ideas on here. Maybe I'll give them a call
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have a saying in England
"A stitch in time saves 9"
So make that appointment!!!
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

Lol I will call them today. They open at 2. I'll see if they can help me. Their office is about an hour and a half away from me but it might be worth it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> Lol I will call them today. They open at 2. I'll see if they can help me. Their office is about an hour and a half away from me but it might be worth it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is that the nearest one?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

The nearest chiro/massage in one yes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh wait wait wait I found one 30 mins away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> The nearest chiro/massage in one yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck and hope it works well for you 
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

They also do cold laser therapy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> They also do cold laser therapy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use laser.
Its EXCELLENT!!!
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

What does it do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> What does it do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heres an article I wrote on laser some time ago for you.

Lasertherapy . By Les Bailey phd,Acopm, Apta(int part) | PRLog

Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

Hmm that's very interesting and sounds great. I sent them a message asking about it so now waiting on a reaponse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

hisangelonly said:


> Hmm that's very interesting and sounds great. I sent them a message asking about it so now waiting on a reaponse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Laser is excellent.
All the best with treatment, and let me know how you get on.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay I sure will 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inedine

In 2005 when i was 15 a school horse reared up with me and fell on me I have scoliosis so my back is naturally not 100% but after that fall I made the mistake of standing up and showing horses the very next day, without getting imidiate medical attention. The fall injured some of my vertebrae in my back . I ride everyday between 5 and 10 horses varying ages from 3 to 15. Sometimes if its a very skittish horse it becomes very sore but with medical help of a Biokinetikus I'm able to ride pain free most of the time.


----------



## drlesbailey

Inedine said:


> In 2005 when i was 15 a school horse reared up with me and fell on me I have scoliosis so my back is naturally not 100% but after that fall I made the mistake of standing up and showing horses the very next day, without getting imidiate medical attention. The fall injured some of my vertebrae in my back . I ride everyday between 5 and 10 horses varying ages from 3 to 15. Sometimes if its a very skittish horse it becomes very sore but with medical help of a Biokinetikus I'm able to ride pain free most of the time.


That sounds nasty:-(
So you find the biokinetikus good?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Inedine

It was , since I started seeing him its been a lot better I can get thru the day without having to use pain killers. Before by the 3rd horse I would start feeling it. Not being able to get on a horse quick , not being able to sit up straight, canter was a killer for me but now it's ok no problem, it will never be 100% by I get through the day comfortably .


----------



## drlesbailey

Inedine said:


> It was , since I started seeing him its been a lot better I can get thru the day without having to use pain killers. Before by the 3rd horse I would start feeling it. Not being able to get on a horse quick , not being able to sit up straight, canter was a killer for me but now it's ok no problem, it will never be 100% by I get through the day comfortably .


Are you doing specific back exercises or is it mainly core strength you work on?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## QOS

Very interesting thread! 

I started long slow distance training on my gelding last year. Lots of slow jogs, faster trots. Very little cantering until this year and not much of that. I had knee surgery last year so I am very careful mounting and dismounting. 

In October I woke up one morning and my legs were going every where but where I wanted them to. I ran into the wall. :shock: The following week I was riding and leaned over to put a treat just a little lower than hip level on a sign my cousin's horse was refusing to go around. When I did, my entire back was zinged with a electric shock...and again when dismounting. Lots of shocks ensued over the next few weeks - made my legs weak as a kitten. Then I started having trouble walking. I walked like I had had a stroke (these are my cousin's words - she is an RN and the director of a huge ER here) I was not in pain but having alot of trouble walking. 

Riding actually made me feel better and able to walk better when I dismounted. I had an MRI and exrays. I had inflammation and some degeneration. I was sent to neuro surgeon and he said it could be a zillion things from MS to bulging discs and had to have another MRI of the thoracic and cervical spine in contrast and a bazillion blood tests. Still riding and still saying it felt better after trotting but I have been losing my balance when riding and pitching forward. Bless my horse...when he feels me lose my balance he stops in his tracks. (he is an angel :clap 

Went back Friday - blood work normal for a everything. He said some bulging discs in the neck but that is not the problem. I can't balance and will fall backward at times. He said on the MS it is a 50/50 chance but I am older than one is when normally diagnosed. (never so glad to be an old bat in my life - I will soon be 54). I have some narrowing in T10 and T12 vertebra's. Looks like they have been slightly indented. 

Hubby asked about riding and he said he didn't want me bouncing up and down and that I could only WALK. So the next day I went riding with nurse cousin (I was lucky I wasn't on a lead rope in the arena with Nurse Rachet) and we walked our normal 8.3 mile ride. :shock: OMG I was so sore when we got off - way more than I was trotting. My feet and legs have been numb for several weeks and they were worse. My hips were numb. 

I definitely feel BETTER when jogging my horse - no speed demon stuff - no chasing cows, running barrels or jumping. We trail ride.

I have to take a light test for MS and a needle nerve test where they will stick all the needles with electric shocks...that is next week.

Whatever it is - I want it to go away. It is interfering with my riding. I can normally ride for miles at a jog/trot and still can if the doctor would allow!

My walking is still all over the place and difficult. I am not in pain though thank God.


----------



## drlesbailey

QOS said:


> Very interesting thread!
> 
> I started long slow distance training on my gelding last year. Lots of slow jogs, faster trots. Very little cantering until this year and not much of that. I had knee surgery last year so I am very careful mounting and dismounting.
> 
> In October I woke up one morning and my legs were going every where but where I wanted them to. I ran into the wall. :shock: The following week I was riding and leaned over to put a treat just a little lower than hip level on a sign my cousin's horse was refusing to go around. When I did, my entire back was zinged with a electric shock...and again when dismounting. Lots of shocks ensued over the next few weeks - made my legs weak as a kitten. Then I started having trouble walking. I walked like I had had a stroke (these are my cousin's words - she is an RN and the director of a huge ER here) I was not in pain but having alot of trouble walking.
> 
> Riding actually made me feel better and able to walk better when I dismounted. I had an MRI and exrays. I had inflammation and some degeneration. I was sent to neuro surgeon and he said it could be a zillion things from MS to bulging discs and had to have another MRI of the thoracic and cervical spine in contrast and a bazillion blood tests. Still riding and still saying it felt better after trotting but I have been losing my balance when riding and pitching forward. Bless my horse...when he feels me lose my balance he stops in his tracks. (he is an angel :clap
> 
> Went back Friday - blood work normal for a everything. He said some bulging discs in the neck but that is not the problem. I can't balance and will fall backward at times. He said on the MS it is a 50/50 chance but I am older than one is when normally diagnosed. (never so glad to be an old bat in my life - I will soon be 54). I have some narrowing in T10 and T12 vertebra's. Looks like they have been slightly indented.
> 
> Hubby asked about riding and he said he didn't want me bouncing up and down and that I could only WALK. So the next day I went riding with nurse cousin (I was lucky I wasn't on a lead rope in the arena with Nurse Rachet) and we walked our normal 8.3 mile ride. :shock: OMG I was so sore when we got off - way more than I was trotting. My feet and legs have been numb for several weeks and they were worse. My hips were numb.
> 
> I definitely feel BETTER when jogging my horse - no speed demon stuff - no chasing cows, running barrels or jumping. We trail ride.
> 
> I have to take a light test for MS and a needle nerve test where they will stick all the needles with electric shocks...that is next week.
> 
> Whatever it is - I want it to go away. It is interfering with my riding. I can normally ride for miles at a jog/trot and still can if the doctor would allow!
> 
> My walking is still all over the place and difficult. I am not in pain though thank God.


What an interesting problem.( from a medical point of view ).
It is very difficult to offer any suggestions that have not been tested for except to say some form of cerebellar ataxia??
It certainly sounds cerebellar in origin, but this is one of many possibilities.
PLEASE let me know what the tests reveal, my email is [email protected].
Thank you for taking the time to add this to the post,it has certainly sparked my interest, and Im sure all of us on this post send you all our love and best wishes for a good outcome.:lol:
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## drlesbailey

drlesbailey said:


> What an interesting problem.( from a medical point of view ).
> It is very difficult to offer any suggestions that have not been tested for except to say some form of cerebellar ataxia??
> It certainly sounds cerebellar in origin, but this is one of many possibilities.
> PLEASE let me know what the tests reveal, my email is [email protected].
> Thank you for taking the time to add this to the post,it has certainly sparked my interest, and Im sure all of us on this post send you all our love and best wishes for a good outcome.:lol:
> Dr Les Bailey


Just one more thing nagging at me now Im sitting here thinking...
I realise the doctors testing you are very well qualified and experienced,but do run my thoughts re cerebellar ataxia past them for consideration?
I assume it would have been tested for ( ? ) but it may be worth a mention?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## QOS

I certainly will. I was fortunate enough to get an appointment on next Thursday for these tests - my deductible is paid up so we were thrilled to get it. These tests are being conducted in Houston and my doctor is a Dr. Edward Charles Murphy. He operated on hubby for a disc issue and a small tumor issue years ago so we trusted this doctor. 

I will let you know what they tell me. My cousin has looked at all kinds of problems it could be - LOL had me walk up and down for doctors at her hospital and they are all puzzled about it because it came on so fast but I haven't ran fever or been sick, blood work is normal. They did put me on prednizone for 15 days and some blood work showed diabetes so I am on meds for that (doc in Houston thinks it was the prednizone running my sugar up as the 3 month levels were normal). Gaaaa....I just want it to go...I want to ride my horse.


----------



## QOS

The MRI was of my entire back and head with contrast on the second MRI. No lesions. My cousin told me about the cerebellar ataxia and they have kicked around Guillain–Barré syndrome but my arms are not really affected nor am I having trouble speaking, swallowing or elimination. (sorry guys that maybe TMI!) I am not having any cognitive problems.


----------



## drlesbailey

QOS said:


> I certainly will. I was fortunate enough to get an appointment on next Thursday for these tests - my deductible is paid up so we were thrilled to get it. These tests are being conducted in Houston and my doctor is a Dr. Edward Charles Murphy. He operated on hubby for a disc issue and a small tumor issue years ago so we trusted this doctor.
> 
> I will let you know what they tell me. My cousin has looked at all kinds of problems it could be - LOL had me walk up and down for doctors at her hospital and they are all puzzled about it because it came on so fast but I haven't ran fever or been sick, blood work is normal. They did put me on prednizone for 15 days and some blood work showed diabetes so I am on meds for that (doc in Houston thinks it was the prednizone running my sugar up as the 3 month levels were normal). Gaaaa....I just want it to go...I want to ride my horse.


I wish you all the very best with the tests, and Im sure the docs will have you riding around like a cowboy again soon.
Please do remember to keep me informed of the test results
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## QOS

I will let you know what the test results are. I do know that I have to have another MRI in February so they can compare. This one will be at the medical center in Houston. Look up Dr. Murphy - he is amazing. People come from all over the world to be treated by him and I am lucky he is 93 miles away. He is a Colonel in the US army having served in Desert Shield and Desert Storm. On top of that, he is a mechanical engineer - LOL I don't know how someone crams all of that in their brain!

I just want to be able to walk without looking like a drunk. I am going riding Sunday morning with my cousin - she is a good chick to have in the family! I mount with a mounting block so I am hoping not to have any problems.


----------



## boots

If someone is having back pain prior to riding, I suggest chiropractic or DO evaluation. Next I consider muscle weakness. I look at postural habits off and on a horse.

Almost always the exercise of riding reduces pain. An unfortunate few cannot ride.


----------



## drlesbailey

boots said:


> If someone is having back pain prior to riding, I suggest chiropractic or DO evaluation. Next I consider muscle weakness. I look at postural habits off and on a horse.
> 
> Almost always the exercise of riding reduces pain. An unfortunate few cannot ride.


That sounds like very good advice for anyone taking up horse riding.
Evaluate all biomechanical angles.
Thank you for that
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Ellieandrose

I have fractured my lower back and neck when riding. Couldn't ride for months. I went to a Physio who gave me exersices to strengthen my core and back. I forgot what the muscles were called though. The ecsercise I found best was to find my pelvic/hip bones and just to the inside if them to press down just so I can feel the muscles. Then squeez my core/pelvis. With your fingers to can feel the muscles tighten. Hold it for ten seconds at a time while breathing. It's much harder then it seems. I still have pain when I ether sit or sleep the wrong way but my little work out helps so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

Ellieandrose said:


> I have fractured my lower back and neck when riding. Couldn't ride for months. I went to a Physio who gave me exersices to strengthen my core and back. I forgot what the muscles were called though. The ecsercise I found best was to find my pelvic/hip bones and just to the inside if them to press down just so I can feel the muscles. Then squeez my core/pelvis. With your fingers to can feel the muscles tighten. Hold it for ten seconds at a time while breathing. It's much harder then it seems. I still have pain when I ether sit or sleep the wrong way but my little work out helps so much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You may also find it useful to strengthen the back muscles against weight at a gym?
But do get advice from a PT knowledgeable in this area of exercise.
If you get painful episodes, an osteopath or chiropractor may be able to help too?
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I see my Chiropractor a lot more often than I see my doctor, who is an osteopath. After using DOs and DCs, I'm spoiled, nonoe of that 'plain old MD' stuff for me anymore. 

When I was younger I rode every green, nasty, dirty horse in the barn and got the attendant breaks, bruises and torn ligaments and tendons that go with it. I find that riding really helps my lower back pain, something about the stretching out and down on a horse pulls things back into place, at least temporarily. 

I'm most vulnerable getting on and off the horse, I have a hip that will not stay in place (not sure exactly what goes on with that but the Chiro is always putting me back in) and so getting on and off can frequently be a pretty good challenge. I can deal with a horse that bucks or bolts, but he's gotta stand like a rock while I get on and off. Some days I can barely get my leg up and over to mount and dismount, so that horse has to deal with it if I boot him in the butt while I'm trying. Once on....I'm good to go. 

If I go on a long ride (like 6 hrs. plus), I'll have to come home and sit on an ice pack for a while, then switch to a hot pad and some ibuprofen but that seems to pretty much fix whatever ails me.


----------



## drlesbailey

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I see my Chiropractor a lot more often than I see my doctor, who is an osteopath. After using DOs and DCs, I'm spoiled, nonoe of that 'plain old MD' stuff for me anymore.
> 
> When I was younger I rode every green, nasty, dirty horse in the barn and got the attendant breaks, bruises and torn ligaments and tendons that go with it. I find that riding really helps my lower back pain, something about the stretching out and down on a horse pulls things back into place, at least temporarily.
> 
> I'm most vulnerable getting on and off the horse, I have a hip that will not stay in place (not sure exactly what goes on with that but the Chiro is always putting me back in) and so getting on and off can frequently be a pretty good challenge. I can deal with a horse that bucks or bolts, but he's gotta stand like a rock while I get on and off. Some days I can barely get my leg up and over to mount and dismount, so that horse has to deal with it if I boot him in the butt while I'm trying. Once on....I'm good to go.
> 
> If I go on a long ride (like 6 hrs. plus), I'll have to come home and sit on an ice pack for a while, then switch to a hot pad and some ibuprofen but that seems to pretty much fix whatever ails me.


Osteopaths in the USA are very different from UK osteopaths.
In the USA the osteopath is trained to use drugs and work like a GP does here.
The core of osteopathy, eg manipulation, takes more of a back seat in most DO,s practices, although their core principles are those first expounded by Andrew Taylor Still .
In the UK an osteopath is trained in musculoskeletal conditions and refers other medical conditions to a GP.
So in the USA it is usual to see ones osteopath like we see a GP in the UK.
It sounds like horse riding is actually mobilising your pelvis and the chiropractor is adjusting it back on track every now and then!!
Maybe you should include the horse in your list of therapists
Some yoga or Pilates may be the answer to your lack of flexibility whilst mounting and dismounting? It could be worth asking the osteopath or chiro for their advice about this?
As for needing an ice pack on your butt after a 6 hour ride....I think any of us would need the same after that long in the saddle!!!
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

Unfortunately, I qualify to post here!

About 2 years ago we had a dog that was suffering from seizures who ended up losing her ability to walk on her own, and then the ability to stand on her own (meanwhile under diagnostic testing and treatment/medication). Sadly, we ended up having to put her to sleep. During the time she could not walk on her own, I had to carry her outside/inside to go potty on a regular basis.... as well as in/out of the car to go to the vet/emergency room, then to/from the car when we got to the vet/emergency room.

I weigh/weighed approx. 105 pounds and am currently 20 yrs old. The dog weighed 50 pounds (mostly "dead"--no pun intended-- weight, since she could not get around on her own). Needless to say, the lifting and carrying on a regular basis did me in and while I was crouched over to do something non-related, I heard a noise and it was my back!

It hurt a lot for a few days to the point of even hurting without movement, no way to relieve it, etc., then the pain kind of wore off. I think it was a few months (or maybe sooner, I don't remember) later I started to have issues with my sciatic nerve down my left leg. I dealt with it for a few months. Then, my lower back started to hurt a lot on/off, and I lived with that for about a month or so. The last straw was when it started to affect my riding, in that the leg sometimes became slightly numb, I was not able to "control" the leg and keep it still as well as the other, it was still painful, etc. At one point, I was riding and it felt like a metal steak drove into my lower back.

After that, I started seeing a chiropractor every week for a few months. My L4 was misaligned, as well as a disc in my neck (I have had very frequent migraines for YEARS... and now know why), and my hips were a tiny bit uneven with eachother. Insurance stopped paying for the adjustments, and I almost stopped going because it was like I hit a peak where the treatment was almost 100% successful, then it started going downhill again. I stuck with it and they started doing a massage prior to the adjustment which helped a lot at first. Now I am down to once every other week and am still dealing with some pain. The lower back pain is MORE of an issue than the sciatic pain down my leg (which also went into my right leg during the first months of treatment). When the sciatic pain was at its worse, if I was sitting I would not be able to stand and stretch all the way up to be able to walk "normally", but would have to limp a little. Now, if I sit for long periods of time, or stand still for around 15-30 minutes or longer, my lower back will start to hurt, then the sciatic nerve will kick in on my left leg. There is no way to immediately get rid of the pain, but sitting down (painful at first) helps, and after an hour or so the pain diminishes. Thankfully, I haven't had any recent problems with riding as a trigger for my pain, it is most often just standing and talking to somebody (I am usually okay if I am on my feet walking around doing things) that triggers it.

I was initially told by my chiropractor to stop sleeping on my stomach, which has helped with my migraines, but I still get them a few times a week (though it is much less often than before and much less severe). Also, I sometimes wake up with lower back pain, but not very often.

So, in short, riding did nothing to cause my issues, but deep down inside I always worry that a bad fall could make the pain worse. It is more so the barn chores and things around the house that do me in (dragging things, lifting semi-heavy things, picking my horse's hind feet when he insists to let me hold all the weight of his leg, etc.).

As a side note, I also received 3 sessions of TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) a while back, but none recently. We bought one of our own to use at home, but have yet to do so. I personally didn't really feel a difference when I had it done.


----------



## drlesbailey

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Unfortunately, I qualify to post here!
> 
> About 2 years ago we had a dog that was suffering from seizures who ended up losing her ability to walk on her own, and then the ability to stand on her own (meanwhile under diagnostic testing and treatment/medication). Sadly, we ended up having to put her to sleep. During the time she could not walk on her own, I had to carry her outside/inside to go potty on a regular basis.... as well as in/out of the car to go to the vet/emergency room, then to/from the car when we got to the vet/emergency room.
> 
> I weigh/weighed approx. 105 pounds and am currently 20 yrs old. The dog weighed 50 pounds (mostly "dead"--no pun intended-- weight, since she could not get around on her own). Needless to say, the lifting and carrying on a regular basis did me in and while I was crouched over to do something non-related, I heard a noise and it was my back!
> 
> It hurt a lot for a few days to the point of even hurting without movement, no way to relieve it, etc., then the pain kind of wore off. I think it was a few months (or maybe sooner, I don't remember) later I started to have issues with my sciatic nerve down my left leg. I dealt with it for a few months. Then, my lower back started to hurt a lot on/off, and I lived with that for about a month or so. The last straw was when it started to affect my riding, in that the leg sometimes became slightly numb, I was not able to "control" the leg and keep it still as well as the other, it was still painful, etc. At one point, I was riding and it felt like a metal steak drove into my lower back.
> 
> After that, I started seeing a chiropractor every week for a few months. My L4 was misaligned, as well as a disc in my neck (I have had very frequent migraines for YEARS... and now know why), and my hips were a tiny bit uneven with eachother. Insurance stopped paying for the adjustments, and I almost stopped going because it was like I hit a peak where the treatment was almost 100% successful, then it started going downhill again. I stuck with it and they started doing a massage prior to the adjustment which helped a lot at first. Now I am down to once every other week and am still dealing with some pain. The lower back pain is MORE of an issue than the sciatic pain down my leg (which also went into my right leg during the first months of treatment). When the sciatic pain was at its worse, if I was sitting I would not be able to stand and stretch all the way up to be able to walk "normally", but would have to limp a little. Now, if I sit for long periods of time, or stand still for around 15-30 minutes or longer, my lower back will start to hurt, then the sciatic nerve will kick in on my left leg. There is no way to immediately get rid of the pain, but sitting down (painful at first) helps, and after an hour or so the pain diminishes. Thankfully, I haven't had any recent problems with riding as a trigger for my pain, it is most often just standing and talking to somebody (I am usually okay if I am on my feet walking around doing things) that triggers it.
> 
> I was initially told by my chiropractor to stop sleeping on my stomach, which has helped with my migraines, but I still get them a few times a week (though it is much less often than before and much less severe). Also, I sometimes wake up with lower back pain, but not very often.
> 
> So, in short, riding did nothing to cause my issues, but deep down inside I always worry that a bad fall could make the pain worse. It is more so the barn chores and things around the house that do me in (dragging things, lifting semi-heavy things, picking my horse's hind feet when he insists to let me hold all the weight of his leg, etc.).
> 
> As a side note, I also received 3 sessions of TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) a while back, but none recently. We bought one of our own to use at home, but have yet to do so. I personally didn't really feel a difference when I had it done.


Its interesting you say that the pain is worse if you stand for a while.
You may find that the root cause is misalignment of the feet, for faulty biomechanics in this area directly affects the sacroiliac joint.
Obviously there are other problems, but the feet are the area I would be looking for grass roots causes.
Aside from perhaps a little more treatment from the chiropractor, it would be most wise to be assessed for prescription orthotics.
Orthotics will correct the faulty foot posture and thus stabilise the sacroiliac joint.
This will minimise the back pain, which will in turn help rebalance the neck too.
My own experience in this field is that semi flexible orthotics are more suited to this , as rigid orthotics can irritate the foot (other practitioners may argue with me on this subject, and we all have our own opinions on this)
But please ensure that the orthotics are prescription and not prefabricated!!!
These links will give you some more info on choosing orthotics and prescriber
Choosing the right Orthotics by Dr Les Bailey phd,DO,acopm,apta..A Les Bailey orthotics article | PRLog

prefabricated versus prescription orthotics by Les Bailey ( Dr Les Bailey phd, DO,acopm, apta | PRLog

All the very best with your backproblems, and Ihope this helps.
Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd,DO,Acopm,Apta


----------



## drlesbailey

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Unfortunately, I qualify to post here!
> 
> About 2 years ago we had a dog that was suffering from seizures who ended up losing her ability to walk on her own, and then the ability to stand on her own (meanwhile under diagnostic testing and treatment/medication). Sadly, we ended up having to put her to sleep. During the time she could not walk on her own, I had to carry her outside/inside to go potty on a regular basis.... as well as in/out of the car to go to the vet/emergency room, then to/from the car when we got to the vet/emergency room.
> 
> I weigh/weighed approx. 105 pounds and am currently 20 yrs old. The dog weighed 50 pounds (mostly "dead"--no pun intended-- weight, since she could not get around on her own). Needless to say, the lifting and carrying on a regular basis did me in and while I was crouched over to do something non-related, I heard a noise and it was my back!
> 
> It hurt a lot for a few days to the point of even hurting without movement, no way to relieve it, etc., then the pain kind of wore off. I think it was a few months (or maybe sooner, I don't remember) later I started to have issues with my sciatic nerve down my left leg. I dealt with it for a few months. Then, my lower back started to hurt a lot on/off, and I lived with that for about a month or so. The last straw was when it started to affect my riding, in that the leg sometimes became slightly numb, I was not able to "control" the leg and keep it still as well as the other, it was still painful, etc. At one point, I was riding and it felt like a metal steak drove into my lower back.
> 
> After that, I started seeing a chiropractor every week for a few months. My L4 was misaligned, as well as a disc in my neck (I have had very frequent migraines for YEARS... and now know why), and my hips were a tiny bit uneven with eachother. Insurance stopped paying for the adjustments, and I almost stopped going because it was like I hit a peak where the treatment was almost 100% successful, then it started going downhill again. I stuck with it and they started doing a massage prior to the adjustment which helped a lot at first. Now I am down to once every other week and am still dealing with some pain. The lower back pain is MORE of an issue than the sciatic pain down my leg (which also went into my right leg during the first months of treatment). When the sciatic pain was at its worse, if I was sitting I would not be able to stand and stretch all the way up to be able to walk "normally", but would have to limp a little. Now, if I sit for long periods of time, or stand still for around 15-30 minutes or longer, my lower back will start to hurt, then the sciatic nerve will kick in on my left leg. There is no way to immediately get rid of the pain, but sitting down (painful at first) helps, and after an hour or so the pain diminishes. Thankfully, I haven't had any recent problems with riding as a trigger for my pain, it is most often just standing and talking to somebody (I am usually okay if I am on my feet walking around doing things) that triggers it.
> 
> I was initially told by my chiropractor to stop sleeping on my stomach, which has helped with my migraines, but I still get them a few times a week (though it is much less often than before and much less severe). Also, I sometimes wake up with lower back pain, but not very often.
> 
> So, in short, riding did nothing to cause my issues, but deep down inside I always worry that a bad fall could make the pain worse. It is more so the barn chores and things around the house that do me in (dragging things, lifting semi-heavy things, picking my horse's hind feet when he insists to let me hold all the weight of his leg, etc.).
> 
> As a side note, I also received 3 sessions of TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) a while back, but none recently. We bought one of our own to use at home, but have yet to do so. I personally didn't really feel a difference when I had it done.


PS.. as an aside to the last reply,you will also find this linkuseful too as it deals directly with orthotics and the sacroiliac joint

Dr Les Bailey phd,DO,acopm,apta (int part) discusses ORTHOTICS AND THE SACRO ILIAC JOINT | PRLog

I think you could find prescription orthotics will be most beneficial
Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd, DO Acopm, Apta


----------



## elleng0728

Dr. Bailey, I still have the saddle and am now comfortably riding in it. I had stopped riding in my thinline pad and when I switched to the close contact of the albion it aggravated my lower back. I started riding in the thinline again and it stopped the concussion. but I had to recover from the damage I had done. Thankfully that has been successful.


----------



## drlesbailey

elleng0728 said:


> Dr. Bailey, I still have the saddle and am now comfortably riding in it. I had stopped riding in my thinline pad and when I switched to the close contact of the albion it aggravated my lower back. I started riding in the thinline again and it stopped the concussion. but I had to recover from the damage I had done. Thankfully that has been successful.


I think the impact of a saddle can make all the difference to spinal comfort.
Its always worth trying different saddles .
A good shock absorbing one is a great idea as it deadens the" jolt" effect .
Thanks for the interest.
Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd, DO, Acopm, Apta


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

drlesbailey said:


> Osteopaths in the USA are very different from UK osteopaths.
> In the USA the osteopath is trained to use drugs and work like a GP does here.
> The core of osteopathy, eg manipulation, takes more of a back seat in most DO,s practices, although their core principles are those first expounded by Andrew Taylor Still .
> In the UK an osteopath is trained in musculoskeletal conditions and refers other medical conditions to a GP.
> So in the USA it is usual to see ones osteopath like we see a GP in the UK.
> It sounds like horse riding is actually mobilising your pelvis and the chiropractor is adjusting it back on track every now and then!!
> Maybe you should include the horse in your list of therapists
> Some yoga or Pilates may be the answer to your lack of flexibility whilst mounting and dismounting? It could be worth asking the osteopath or chiro for their advice about this?
> As for needing an ice pack on your butt after a 6 hour ride....I think any of us would need the same after that long in the saddle!!!
> Dr Les Bailey


Here in OK the osteopaths are American trained but stick more closely to the principals of manipulation, or mine does. He also prefers a more holistic and naturopath way of treating disease, which is why I like him so much. 

The problem with the hip is, when it's out I can't lift the leg well to get on and off the horse, and I don't necessarily know it's out before I try to mount. So, that's why the horses are trained to be rock steady on mounting and dismounting. When my hip is aligned properly, I can swing on and off with ease well, as well as an old lady can anyhow. I use a mounting block too, no way can I mount anything taller than a 10 hh Shetland from the ground anymore! :lol:

Thanks for a great threat, there's some really informative, helpful stuff in here.


----------



## drlesbailey

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here in OK the osteopaths are American trained but stick more closely to the principals of manipulation, or mine does. He also prefers a more holistic and naturopath way of treating disease, which is why I like him so much.
> 
> The problem with the hip is, when it's out I can't lift the leg well to get on and off the horse, and I don't necessarily know it's out before I try to mount. So, that's why the horses are trained to be rock steady on mounting and dismounting. When my hip is aligned properly, I can swing on and off with ease well, as well as an old lady can anyhow. I use a mounting block too, no way can I mount anything taller than a 10 hh Shetland from the ground anymore! :lol:
> 
> Thanks for a great threat, there's some really informative, helpful stuff in here.


So glad you are enjoying the thread so much.
Im hoping to do more, as its been well received!!
Sounds like your osteopath is a real stalwart of what osteopathy originally stood for!!
I know your osteopath has obviously thought of it, but have you had the hip x rayed to rule out osteoarthritis?
Have you or him thought about orthotics to stabilise the feet and align the sacroiliac?

Dr Les Bailey phd,DO,acopm,apta (int part) discusses ORTHOTICS AND THE SACRO ILIAC JOINT | PRLog

Problem is I cant see the area of pain from across the ocean!!
I wish you all the best with this, and give your osteopath a pat on the back from the UK 

Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd, DO, Acopm, Apta


----------



## Inedine

No worries im 22 and we use a mounting block with all our horses for our backs and theirs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drlesbailey

Inedine said:


> No worries im 22 and we use a mounting block with all our horses for our backs and theirs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> 
> I think the idea of mounting from a block is so much better than putting strain on the horse by using the stirrup.
> As you correctly say,this puts needless strain on the horse, as well as the rider.
> When I learned to ride, I always used a block,more for the horses comfort than mine I might add!!
> Dr Les Bailey


----------



## littrella

I have a herniated disk between L4 & L5, a fracture of the L5 parr & my hip socket has damage & arthritise from a fall 20 years ago. When I hernated the disk, I was away from ridding. The spine specialist I saw told me to stay away from horses as it would cause too much pain. My chriopractor (whom is my angle) told me, as long as you can deal with it, try it. I started regular lessons this spring & it has help immensely! With in the first 6 months, I gained so much core strength & lost 15lbs & now almost 4 jean sizes. I went from seeing my chiro every few weeks to almost 9 months without needing an adjustment. He agrees that the core strength & the motion through my hips has helped with my pain managment.


----------



## drlesbailey

littrella said:


> I have a herniated disk between L4 & L5, a fracture of the L5 parr & my hip socket has damage & arthritise from a fall 20 years ago. When I hernated the disk, I was away from ridding. The spine specialist I saw told me to stay away from horses as it would cause too much pain. My chriopractor (whom is my angle) told me, as long as you can deal with it, try it. I started regular lessons this spring & it has help immensely! With in the first 6 months, I gained so much core strength & lost 15lbs & now almost 4 jean sizes. I went from seeing my chiro every few weeks to almost 9 months without needing an adjustment. He agrees that the core strength & the motion through my hips has helped with my pain managment.


Thats a great story!
Im very pleased for you, and I hope this continues.
The fracture of the pars is known as a spondylylolisis, which, put simply, is a spondylolisthesis that has not shifted and stayed in place.
You may be interested in this article I wrote a while back on spondylolisthesis

Spondylolisthesis by Dr Les Bailey, Les Bailey | PRLog

Very best wishes to you and thank you for your input.
Dr Les Bailey
Dr Les Bailey phd, DO, Acopm, Apta


----------



## smrobs

Very interesting reading here .

I've been riding my entire life and have had more falls than I really care to remember. I never had any sort of back pain until I was bucked off on my head when I was 14. That pinched some nerves in my neck and upper back (spent about 3 hours laying in the field thinking that I'd broken my neck). Due to that fall and quite a few others I've had over the years, I have nearly constant pain in my back and neck, just in varying degrees. I've also found that when I ride properly without allowing myself to become tense, then riding actually helps to keep my muscles loose so the pain is diminished.

Of course, I've been going to a chiropractor frequently for the last 15 years and he's the one that keeps me going, but I honestly believe that riding helps a great deal...except the times when I take another fall :lol:.


----------



## drlesbailey

smrobs said:


> Very interesting reading here .
> 
> I've been riding my entire life and have had more falls than I really care to remember. I never had any sort of back pain until I was bucked off on my head when I was 14. That pinched some nerves in my neck and upper back (spent about 3 hours laying in the field thinking that I'd broken my neck). Due to that fall and quite a few others I've had over the years, I have nearly constant pain in my back and neck, just in varying degrees. I've also found that when I ride properly without allowing myself to become tense, then riding actually helps to keep my muscles loose so the pain is diminished.
> 
> Of course, I've been going to a chiropractor frequently for the last 15 years and he's the one that keeps me going, but I honestly believe that riding helps a great deal...except the times when I take another fall :lol:.


Its good to see so many getting better through their riding, and this case is no exception.
The falls dont sound too healthy, but I guess thats the price of riding.
You were lucky not to break the neck on that fall.
Thanks for the feedback.
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## drlesbailey

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Thank you for the advice!


You are very welcome indeed. 
Dr Les Bailey


----------



## Saddlebag

It has been proven that riding with a long relaxed leg and pelvis/lower back is the best form of physio there is. 300+ muscles are exercised. It's best to have either a person walk the horse or have a horse that will be fine with loose reins.


----------



## Wolfetrap

If you have pre exisiting conditions then riding could irritate them. Freak accidents, spooky horses, sudden stumbles and trips can all lead to injury. I think with a normal riding routine back issues are minimal as long as you crosstrain and have a strong back/core. It helps too keeping your body even, balanced and not one sided (especially if your horse has a dominent side).


----------



## waleybean

Sweeping the yard is a back killer when I really go off on one of my OCD moments.


----------

